# Beginners?



## shelby16 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm still deciding which brand to buy for my first professional camera! I'm literally switching from a pocket camera to this, and I'm very excited. I'm looking at options for both Nikon and Canon, but in your opinion, which are great beginner cameras for Canon?

Thank you so much! :hug::


----------



## pgriz (Mar 7, 2013)

You'll have to be more precise.  "First Professional" and "Great Beginner" don't seem to refer to the same thing.  What are you shooting or wanting to shoot?


----------



## Fuganater (Mar 7, 2013)

I had a Sony DSLR and I got horrible photos with it. I switched to Canon and some better lenses and man there was a huge difference. Some say Nikon has better image quality but I can't see the difference. I also chose Canon over Nikon because that's what I see most people I personally know use. Many of them are professional photographers and their images look great. I'm not saying the Nikon photos are worse but its really up to you.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 7, 2013)

Best professional camera ?

Well that will be the Canon 5D III, amazing camera and very affordable for 3500$ add to that good lenses and you are looking at a minimum of 5000$+Tax
If you have this kind of money then this is the camera you want!

If not then both canon and Nikon make very good entry level to mid range DSLR crop sensor cameras, I have a Nikon D7000 which I chose over the Canon, that was not a vote against Canon but simply some of the Nikon D7000 features matched my needs better then what Canon had to offer.
In the 1000$ range as I said the Nikon D7000 is a great choice but so is the Canon T4i, Canon T3i, Canon 60D (which rumours say is supposed to be replaced soon).

Above the 1000$ you have Nikon new model the D7100 which will hit the stores in 2 weeks and is an outstanding camera, also the Canon 7D is top notch camera.
In between the full professional cameras like the Canon 5D III and Nikon D800 (which on its own is one heck of a camera) and the entry level cameras is the Nikon D600 and Canon 6D both full frame cameras which I would absolutly LOVE to own but cant afford.

You really didnt give us enough info to work with so this is the tip of what you have out there to offer.

One more word about Sony, I owned a Sony DSLR for 3 years, it was a wonderful and reliable companion and I would completly disagree that it is not a good camera maker.
Sony has a slightly different approach with its DSLR cameras which some would apreciate and some less but overall their cameras are very good and many use them.


----------



## KmH (Mar 7, 2013)

DSLR camera are offered in 3 grades:
&#8226; Entry-level (hobby and advanced amateur) - *$430* - Canon EOS Rebel T3 12.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR with 18-55mm IS II Lens and EOS HD Movie Mode (Black)
 - *$670* - Canon EOS Rebel T2i 18 MP CMOS APS-C Sensor DIGIC 4 Image Processor Full-HD Movie Mode Digital SLR Camera with 3.0-inch LCD and and EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens

&#8226; Prosumer (advanced amateur and professional) - *$3000*  - Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS with 1080p Full-HD Video Mode Digital SLR Camera (Body) 
- *$1790* - Canon EOS 6D 20.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 3.0-Inch LCD (Body Only) 

&#8226; Professional (advanced amateur and professional) - *$6730*  - Canon EOS-1D X 18.1MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera


----------



## .SimO. (Mar 7, 2013)

I have the Canon T3i and it is a wonderful entry level DSLR. Doesn't break the bank and performs very well.


----------



## cynicaster (Mar 7, 2013)

If there were a definitive answer to the Canon vs. Nikon question, then everybody would be using one or the other. 

Opinions are going to differ on which is better, but the bottom line for a beginner is that modern DSLR products from either brand are going to have potential that outstrips your ability to use it.  Thats not an insult, its just reality.

So, in making the jump to DSLR, ignore the propaganda from the fanboys that argue for one or the other on the internet with such loyalty and ferocity that youd think the brand was their extended family and not a big corporation that just wants to take as much of their money as possible. 

If you simply go with whatever product simultaneously feels right in your hands and fits within your budget, youll be off to the races regardless of whether its Nikon or Canon.

The only caveat Ill add is that when it comes to DSLR, the brand you choose up front has implications far into the future because expensive add-ons like lenses and flashes only work on one brand or the other.  If, for example, you have family members who own gear from one brand or the other, you might factor that into your decision, because depending on how generous that person is, it might mean free access to additional gear.  My dad and I work this way and its great.


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 7, 2013)

So your a beginner looking for a professional camera is that right,how about the Canon 1DX it is a very good professional camera.


----------



## 07Vios (Mar 7, 2013)

I say go to a camera shop, and feel both brands of equal bodies (entry to entry, prosumer to prosumer, pro to pro) in your hands. Some people go with one brand over the other simply due to ergonomics. Also, with the lenses, Nikon zooms go one way, and Canon goes the other. So that may swing you one way vs the other. Both are great brands. I started with a very entry level Nikon D40. I switched to Canon (T2i, entry level) when I wanted to upgrade because everyone I know who has a DSLR uses Canon (well, one person uses Nikon), so should I ever need to borrow a lens, I have many resources.


----------



## shelby16 (Mar 7, 2013)

Smart idea!  thanks guys.


----------



## 07Vios (Mar 7, 2013)

No problemo! =D


----------

